# Time-Life Good Cook Series



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Within the last week I picked up a couple of the Time-Life _The Good Cook_ series cookbooks that I'd wanted for a while. This time I got the _Eggs & Cheese_ and the _Beef & Veal _books. These books are such a pleasure, filled with classic recipes and techniques, good basic facts and fundamentals, and offer a little step back in time as an added bonus. Many of the described techniques are enhanced with very clear, descriptive photos. These books are a great bargain - I got mine on eBay for about $2.00 each plus shipping - total cost per book was less than $6.50

One of the things I love about the _Eggs & Cheese_ book is that they have some recipes for making scrambled eggs and omelets with lots of butter using a neat old Matfer carbon steel frying pan and a Mouli hand operated grater for grating vegetables. All things I've got and use - these cookbooks make me feel right in my element.

But, my persoanal pleasure aside, these books are highly recommended.


----------

